# Sex God



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

A spin off the Sex Godess thread. 

Are men in the sex industry more confident and self assured with themselves?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Probably. Maintaining an erection with a video crew and director watching and critiquing takes some serious confidence - especially in the days before Viagra!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes. No. Who knows.

I have read a few times that comedians are terribly insecure people that use humor as a defense mechanism - but I'm sure that its crazy to simply lump everyone in a box like that.

Are men in the sex industry 'more confident and self assured with themselves'?

shrug. Personally, I would think working in porn would by abysmally soul crushing and would breed insecurity and major self worth issues. Your life would start becoming who would want to 'work' sleep with you and you need to maintain a front of confidence and competance. But then again I am totally blowing smoke out my butt... and never believed in archair psychoanalysis anyway.

Its sort of like asking if police have authority issues. Yes. No. Maybe.

found this:
The Hardest Thing About Being A Male Porn Star - Forbes


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't believe any man is more confident or more self assured than me!:smthumbup:

But I have done a lot of research in this area, and most if not all involved are moderately to severely broken people. The men usually have or develop, some kinds of personality disorders and the women can only be described as getting abused for a living. Seriously, the people having sex on camera eventually burn themselves out.
I think strippers have a longer shelf life, but I don't think what they do adds anything to confidence levels.
I have known a few, both sexes, and many times, they seem to have less confidence than your average Joe or Jill.

Back in my crazy days, I always beat those guys out when it came to getting the girl.

What performers do is just that..... perform.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Considering more than half the women I see in porn are sub-standard to my tastes, and that I would have to put out for them regardless of whether I find them fkable or not, nah screw it!

In other words, I'm selective with porn -> but I can't be selective as a porn star


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Considering more than half the women I see in porn are sub-standard to my tastes, and that I would have to put out for them regardless of whether I find them fkable or not, nah screw it!


The question wasn't 'would you do it'?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh nvm then lol

The female version of this thread asked "Have you ever desired to be like a stripper, porn star etc?" hence I assumed

But back on topic, are porn stars more confident and self-assured? Hell if I would know! lol


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I just want to say that I would be completely turned off by a male porn star. Ewwwww! 

There would be no retro-active jealousy, more like retro-active disgust.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

No idea.

I wouldn't know how to find out, nor would I want to.

One thing I have wondered is do these dudes and dudesses successfully separate their porn sex from sex with their boyfriend/girlfriend.

Or do porn stars who have wild monkey porn sex on camera have wild monkey porn sex with their partners?


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

You got to remember about video editing also, he could finish in 2min then cut right before he cums. Start again in the same position tomorrow then cut in.
All he might need is a biggish thingy and no remorse, you got the job.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> A spin off the Sex Godess thread.
> 
> Are men in the sex industry more confident and self assured with themselves?


Well, based on the time I spent in the sex industry I'd say.........


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> Well, based on the time I spent in the sex industry I'd say.........


Reading and watching porn doesn't count


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Can I be a sex god please?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Can I be a sex god please?


You mean you aren't?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> No idea.
> 
> I wouldn't know how to find out, nor would I want to.
> 
> ...


I'm going to hazard a guess that the answer is 'no'. The kind of positions you see in your average porno would be incredibly uncomfortable in real life and are likely only done to make room for the cameraman.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> A spin off the Sex Godess thread.
> 
> Are men in the sex industry more confident and self assured with themselves?


The answer is no.
Neither are they highly paid as the women.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Maybe they feel it's the only way they can get some on a regular basis?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that male porn stars are successful because they a) have the right look/equipment and b) they can get it up under any circumstance, and keep it up for long periods of time. Apparently this ability is not even related to being turned on, per se. It's just a control thing.

From what I understand, it's an almost entirely non-sexual thing for both the men and the women. They're just shooting a movie, and they do what the script says. And when it's time to "finish", they do.

I suppose, for the most part, they are gifted in those two areas - they have a large/nice piece of equipment, and the ability to get it up and have sex on demand.

As for separating work from home life, I think this is true as well. Though it's not hard to end up with a skewed outlook on things like marriage and dating, it's apparently possible. I assume these actors and actresses have many of the same problems we do, here. To most of them, I would imagine, it's just a job.

So sex god? In most cases, probably not. Though I'm sure their opinion of themselves when it comes to women are higher than the average Joe. Attractive, nice body, large penis, lots of sex with porn star women? How would that NOT give you confidence in those areas?

However, just because you're a male porn star doesn't necessarily mean you know how to please a woman... lol


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Maybe they feel it's the only way they can get some on a regular basis?



Many of those people are emotionally screwed up.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

You are all talking as if the Male porn star "keeps it up" for long periods of time

you have forgotten about fluffers

In one of my college courses, we met several "porn stars" and both the women and the men were mentally troubled...and frankly they looked like they were "ridden hard and put away wet" too many times.
(That is a term anyone who has raised horses understands)


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I doubt it but like anotherguy says, who knows?

'Men in the sex industry' is very broad so perhaps you should focus your question more. This is can be anyone from Hugh Hefner down to a homeless street hustler selling $5 bjs for drug money.

Strangely most people responding to this thread are assuming that 'men in the sex industry' means 'porn star'.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Does it not feel bad that the average male porn actor has to masturbate on the girl to get off.
No ability to let things happen as they are wired to only their own hands.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

im_tam said:


> Does it not feel bad that the average male porn actor has to masturbate on the girl to get off.
> No ability to let things happen as they are wired to only their own hands.


I've been told by a couple of women that they think this is done for two reasons.

A To show that he did in fact 'complete'.

B It is done for any women watching as some of them find it a bit of a turn on to see a man ejaculate. Without TMI I can confirm this from within my marriage experience.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Or they just like to cum all over the poor girls face...


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> Or they just like to cum all over the poor girls face...


Or she likes it.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

couple said:


> I doubt it but like anotherguy says, who knows?
> 
> 'Men in the sex industry' is very broad so perhaps you should focus your question more. This is can be anyone from Hugh Hefner down to a homeless street hustler selling $5 bjs for drug money.
> 
> Strangely most people responding to this thread are assuming that 'men in the sex industry' means 'porn star'.


Is Hefner much different? I think they all have a skewed outlook on sex. Or maybe are exhibitionists?


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

I remember reading some article that the porn actor gets his orgasm tuned to responding to only certain kind of simulation.
This way he is able to keep doing the old in and out without worrying about an ejaculation.

This also makes it next to impossible for teh poor guy to orgasm normally.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

I wonder if it's true that most male porn stars are circumcised like Muslim men? Maybe that contributes to the inability to orgasm/ejaculate, ie. loss of sensitivity.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

hum,,,,,


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

CouldItBeSo said:


> I wonder if it's true that most male porn stars are circumcised like Muslim men? Maybe that contributes to the inability to orgasm/ejaculate, ie. loss of sensitivity.


So Muslims, Jews and a large percentage of American men don't orgasm via piv sex?


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

im_tam said:


> So Muslims, Jews and a large percentage of American men don't orgasm via piv sex?


I don't know you are the one who read the article. It certainly looks many porn actors can't orgasm from PIV and they have to jerk themselves off roughly. Most are circumcised maybe there is a connection. I thought circumsion is a Muslim thing mainly.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

CouldItBeSo said:


> I don't know you are the one who read the article. It certainly looks many porn actors can't orgasm from PIV and they have to jerk themselves off roughly. Most are circumcised maybe there is a connection. I thought circumsion is a Muslim thing mainly.


Really? Considering Christians/Muslims worship the same God that hates foreskins I'm surprised you think it's just a Muslim thing lol


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> I wonder if it's true that most male porn stars are circumcised like Muslim men? Maybe that contributes to the inability to orgasm/ejaculate, ie. loss of sensitivity.


That's the stupidest thing I have heard today....


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

lol,,,,,,ok


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I've sometimes wondered what was the incentive in porn for male actors.

I know most females who get into it think they would become stars , and famous, and the money is good. That's what they are promised.

I wonder what attracts the male actors. Couldn't be the sex , because they can have just as much. without the pressure , on the outside.
Maybe it's the thrills and frills of that lifestyle?


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> I know most females who get into it think they would become stars , and famous, and the money is good. That's what they are promised.


How do you know that?

You could ask from them. Many of them have a Twitter account... No guarantee they will answer you though.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> I've sometimes wondered what was the incentive in porn for male actors.
> 
> I know most females who get into it think they would become stars , and famous, and the money is good. That's what they are promised.
> 
> ...


It's something for them to be "famous" for...


----------



## Aerith (May 17, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> A spin off the Sex Godess thread.
> 
> Are men in the sex industry more confident and self assured with themselves?


Not sure if they are more confident - believe it depends on other factors as well - but they are more skilled than average man...


----------



## Aerith (May 17, 2013)

CouldItBeSo said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> You could ask from them. Many of them have a Twitter account... No guarantee they will answer you though.


My understating it's mainly about fast money... I've read the interview with a girl who entered the industry and within 1 month contracted HIV... She just wanted to make some big $$$ quickly.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Aerith said:


> Not sure if they are more confident - believe it depends on other factors as well - but they are more skilled than average man...


I don't know. Seems to me they can only get off with their hand...


----------

